# Barcellona - Bayern: 14 agosto 2020 ore 21:00. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (13 Agosto 2020)

Barcellona - Bayern, il quarto di finale più atteso e finale anticipata della Champions League 2020. Barcellona - Bayern si giocherà venerdì 14 agosto 2020 alle ore 21:00 a Lisbona.

Dove vedere Barcellona - Bayern in tv?

Diretta su Sky e su Sky Go dalle ore 21:00

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## admin (14 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Barcellona - Bayern, il quarto di finale più atteso e finale anticipata della Champions League 2020. Barcellona - Bayern si giocherà venerdì 14 agosto 2020 alle ore 21:00 a Lisbona.
> 
> Dove vedere Barcellona - Bayern in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## sette (14 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Barcellona - Bayern, il quarto di finale più atteso e finale anticipata della Champions League 2020. Barcellona - Bayern si giocherà venerdì 14 agosto 2020 alle ore 21:00 a Lisbona.
> 
> Dove vedere Barcellona - Bayern in tv?
> 
> ...



partitone


----------



## Capitano (14 Agosto 2020)

3-1 Bayern


----------



## admin (14 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Barcellona - Bayern, il quarto di finale più atteso e finale anticipata della Champions League 2020. Barcellona - Bayern si giocherà venerdì 14 agosto 2020 alle ore 21:00 a Lisbona.
> 
> Dove vedere Barcellona - Bayern in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Barcellona - Bayern, il quarto di finale più atteso e finale anticipata della Champions League 2020. Barcellona - Bayern si giocherà venerdì 14 agosto 2020 alle ore 21:00 a Lisbona.
> 
> Dove vedere Barcellona - Bayern in tv?
> 
> ...



Boh io quest'anno la CL non riesco proprio a sentirla. Se non fosse per il giro di soldi sarebbe stata annullata.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Agosto 2020)

Sarà l'ennesimo Messi vs l'intera squadra?


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Agosto 2020)

Mazza che intensità che spettacolo di partita


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Agosto 2020)

Gol di Muller


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Agosto 2020)

Spettacolare gol di Alaba nella propria porta


----------



## markjordan (14 Agosto 2020)

che gol !


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Agosto 2020)

Cosa stava facendo Messi


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Agosto 2020)

Giallo risparmiato a Messi


----------



## kipstar (14 Agosto 2020)

bayern che al momento gioca meglio.....messi nel barca fattore determinante....

cmq al bayern sfornano terzini forti a ripetizione.....


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Agosto 2020)

il barca è fermissimo


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Agosto 2020)

Spettacolo sta partita


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Agosto 2020)

Periscic

Me lo ero scordato


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Agosto 2020)

Perisic.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Periscic



Ahahahahahaha contemporaneamente.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Agosto 2020)

Comunque forza Bayern. Io non voglio che vinca nessuno dei due questa Champions, perché non voglio un’altra squadra a tallonarci a sei Champions, ma tra il Bayern e il Barca tutta la vita i bavaresi. Il Barca non lo sopporto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Agosto 2020)

mi aspettavo ben altro livello, per ora sembra il torneo dei bar.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Agosto 2020)

Ma quanti tecnici tedeschi ci sono in Europa in giro.. sono forse i migliori ad oggi.. tra l'altro molti figli di Ragnick


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Agosto 2020)

Spettacolo Bayern
Messi non mi sorprenderei se volesse mollare sti sfigati


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Agosto 2020)

ma davvero il napoli è uscito con sti terremotati? sembrano dei pensionati ahahahahah


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Agosto 2020)

Moastruoso sto Bayern


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Agosto 2020)

Se non si fermano replicano Brasile Germania


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Agosto 2020)

Solo il City può fermare il Bayern. E io ci spero, non solo per evitare che un’altra squadra arrivi a sei champions ma perché voglio che la UEFA si trovi le palle mallavate degli sceicchi schiaffate dritte sul grugno.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Agosto 2020)

Madonna mia cosa si è mangiato questo


----------



## sette (14 Agosto 2020)

questa finisce 7-1


----------



## chicagousait (14 Agosto 2020)

La sensazione è che possa finire in goleada. Barcellona completamente in bambola


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Agosto 2020)

Alla fine le squadre che hanno teriminato prima di tutti il campionato.. le tedesche Lione e PSG sono quelle più in forma


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Agosto 2020)

roten1896 ha scritto:


> se non si fermano replicano brasile germania



e 4


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Agosto 2020)

Il Bayern può solo suicidarsi per perdere questa Champions


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Alla fine le squadre che hanno teriminato prima di tutti il campionato.. le tedesche Lione e PSG sono quelle più in forma



Il Lione non direi proprio ma vediamo domani


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2020)

Un massacro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il Bayern può solo suicidarsi per perdere questa Champions



Il City ha delle possibilità, anche se da sfavorito.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il Lione non direi proprio ma vediamo domani



Si ma c'erano due pensieri. Le squadre che sono ferme da troppo tempo arrivano non rodate, le squadre che giocavano da molto tempo arrivano rodate. Invece si è visto che le squadre che hanno terminato prima il campionato sono di un altro livello. Stasera sto vedendo il Barcellona con la lingua per terra già dal primo minuto, lo steso l'Atletico ma anche Napoli Rube Il Real contro il City.. insomma le tedesche ed il PSG mi sembrano proprio fresche dal punto di vista atletico.


----------



## sipno (14 Agosto 2020)

1 a 4 al 39°?

Che diavolo è successo?

Il giocatore più forte della galassia che la prende nel chiulo così?

Messi... male!


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Agosto 2020)

Ma i media che pompano continuamente la Juve la hanno mai vista giocare una squadra come il Bayern??


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma i media che pompano continuamente la Juve la hanno mai vista giocare una squadra come il Bayern??



Il Bayern è la tipica squadra che se vuole un allenatore fuori dalle palle smette di giocare.. ed è per questo che ad inizio stagione c'è stato l'inganno. Lo spoliatotio voleva fuori dalle palle Kovac e praticamente remavano contro un po come col mortazza.. appena è stato mandato via hanno asfaltato il campionato nonostante fossero tipo a -9 punti non ricordo


----------



## markjordan (14 Agosto 2020)

sette ha scritto:


> questa finisce 7-1


semmai 8-0


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Agosto 2020)

Comunque se vogliono il Barcellona c'è Saurizio libero


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque se vogliono il Barcellona c'è Saurizio libero



Avrebbe sicuramente più senso di Setien


----------



## Raryof (14 Agosto 2020)

Per me piglieranno Allegri.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Per me piglieranno Allegri.



Nah.. non c'entra un mazza con la loro filosofia.. secondo me prenderanno Porchettino o Ten Sing dell'Ajax. Magari ci riproveranno per Xavi.. sto Seiten a guardarlo sembra sceso da marte non sa nemmeno dove si trova


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Agosto 2020)

Comunque tenendo conto che Barcellona e Real hanno bisogno di un grosso restyling per tornare a competere sul serio,le prossime 2-3 Champions potrebbero presentare sorprese poco gradite,prevedo un'alternanza di vincitori.


----------



## Hellscream (14 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma i media che pompano continuamente la Juve la hanno mai vista giocare una squadra come il Bayern??



Eeeeeh ma vuoi mettere contro la Gggiuve la squadra più forte delle sette galassie?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (14 Agosto 2020)

Grandissimo Bayern! Che calcio. Altro roba, non è il calcio di Gonde. Non hanno paura del uno contro uno e accettano volontaramiente il rischio.
Come sempre col Barca l'arbitro alla fine del primo tempo da un giallo vergognoso a Boateng invece di darlo a questo scemo di Suarez. 

Ci hanno impedito di andare in finale di Champions 2006 sti raccomandati dell'Uefalona. Sono sicuro che dopo il gol di Sheve li avremo asflatati. Poi l'anno del 4 a 0 ci hanno fischiato un rigore su calcio d'angolo non battuto. Spero vivamente che il Bayern non si ferma. 

Poi i media hanno sempre voluto umiliare Boateng per un dribbling subito da Messi. Ma dimenticano una cosa: nella partita piu importante della loro carriera cioé la finale della Coppa del mondo 2014, Boateng ha fatto un partitone. E stato il migliore dei 22 sul campo e ha completamente oscurato l'argentino.


----------



## mandraghe (14 Agosto 2020)

Allucinante come il Barcellona post Luis Enrique abbia scelto mezze calzette come allenatori. 

Poi mi devono spiegare acquisti come Boateng e Pjanic, e come si fa ad andare in giro ancora con Busquets.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Bayern è la tipica squadra che se vuole un allenatore fuori dalle palle smette di giocare.. ed è per questo che ad inizio stagione c'è stato l'inganno. Lo spoliatotio voleva fuori dalle palle Kovac e praticamente remavano contro un po come col mortazza.. appena è stato mandato via hanno asfaltato il campionato nonostante fossero tipo a -9 punti non ricordo



Era per dire che ogni anno si pompa la Juventus come in pole in Europa ma ogni anno ci sono squadre nettamente migliori da ogni altro campionato (ho le mie riserve solo sul PSG che gioca un campionato più ridicolo del nostro)


----------



## mandraghe (14 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma i media che pompano continuamente la Juve la hanno mai vista giocare una squadra come il Bayern??



In panchina hanno Tolisso, Hernandez, Süle, Javi Martinez, Coman e Coutinho. Tutti giocatori che i gobbi si sognano. E qua in magic Italy ci sono giornalisti che si bagnano parlando di Dybala.


----------



## admin (14 Agosto 2020)

Madonna... 4-1???

Un massacro


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Era per dire che ogni anno si pompa la Juventus come in pole in Europa ma ogni anno ci sono squadre nettamente migliori da ogni altro campionato (ho le mie riserve solo sul PSG che gioca un campionato più ridicolo del nostro)



Si sono fatti ingannare dalle finali fatte. La verità è che Allegri ha fatto un miracolo arrivare in finale per due volte.. se non fosse per quello la Rube non sarebbe mai data favorita.Non è un caso che all'estero mettono sempre le due spagnole, Bayern, qualche inglese, PSG ed infine i gobbi. Altro che favoriti. Ovviamente i cagnolini di Sky devono sponsorizzare sempre la Juve visto che molti abbonamenti provengono da quel bacino


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Madonna... 4-1???
> 
> Un massacro



A vederla sembra un'amichevole estiva, nulla più di un allenamento


----------



## Goro (14 Agosto 2020)

Al Bayern sono pieni di giovani, veloci e tecnicamente eccellenti in mezzo al campo. I vecchi sono la ciliegina sulla torta.


----------



## DMC (14 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> In panchina hanno Tolisso, Hernandez, Süle, Javi Martinez, Coman e Coutinho. Tutti giocatori che i gobbi si sognano. E qua in magic Italy ci sono giornalisti che si bagnano parlando di Dybala.



Se ci prestassero questa panchina per un anno vinceremmo il campionato. La panchina del Bayern non sfigurerebbe in Champions. L'anno prossimo ancora meglio, hanno gia' preso Sane' dal City se non sbaglio

Quanto mi piacerebbe vedere i due Hernandez vincere insieme al Milan


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Agosto 2020)

Gran Gol Suarez


----------



## Le Grand Milan (14 Agosto 2020)

Che arbitraggio de ****.. Sempre pro catalonia. Alba doveva prendere un rosso


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Agosto 2020)

Mamma mia umiliati da questo gol


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Agosto 2020)

una bella manita in faccia, e non è finita. 

si gode anche stasera.


----------



## mandraghe (14 Agosto 2020)

DMC ha scritto:


> Se ci prestassero questa panchina per un anno vinceremmo il campionato. La panchina del Bayern non sfigurerebbe in Champions. L'anno prossimo ancora meglio, hanno gia' preso Sane' dal City se non sbaglio
> 
> Quanto mi piacerebbe vedere i due Hernandez vincere insieme al Milan



Si Sané l’hanno preso. Forse cederanno Coutinho. Ma pensare di prenderlo è fantascienza. 

Certo hai voglia a tifare Borussia o Lipsia quando i bavaresi hanno quella rosa.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (14 Agosto 2020)

E son 5!!!!!! Che giocatore DAVIES!!!!!! Comprato solo 10 mllioni di euro in MLS


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Agosto 2020)

Condizione fisica tra le due troppo abissale


----------



## Snake (14 Agosto 2020)

penso che potrebbe succedere qualcosa di grosso a barcellona nei prossimi giorni, spero non riguardi una squadra italiana


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> penso che potrebbe succedere qualcosa di grosso a barcellona nei prossimi giorni, spero non riguardi una squadra italiana



?? Messi all'Inter?


----------



## DMC (14 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Si Sané l’hanno preso. Forse cederanno Coutinho. Ma pensare di prenderlo è fantascienza.
> 
> Certo hai voglia a tifare Borussia o Lipsia quando i bavaresi hanno quella rosa.



il Lipsia e' piu' vicino al Bayern di quanto noi lo siamo alla Juve

Il Lipsia era in C pochi anni fa, adesso dove sta? A giocarsi la Champions con i bavaresi, per loro c'e' speranza dai. Stessa cosa il Dortmund


----------



## DMC (14 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> penso che potrebbe succedere qualcosa di grosso a barcellona nei prossimi giorni, spero non riguardi una squadra italiana



Possono permettersi lo stipendio?


----------



## Snake (14 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> ?? Messi all'Inter?



da qualche parte dovrà andare


----------



## Casnop (14 Agosto 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> E son 5!!!!!! Che giocatore DAVIES!!!!!! Comprato solo 10 mllioni di euro in MLS


Alphonso già da ora potrebbe considerarsi il miglior terzino sinistro al mondo. Una forza della natura.


----------



## chicagousait (14 Agosto 2020)

Il Bayern ha smesso di giocare se solo volessero ne farebbero almeno un altro paio di gol


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Agosto 2020)

ahahahahaha e 6mamma mia aspetto il 7o


----------



## mandraghe (14 Agosto 2020)

DMC ha scritto:


> il Lipsia e' piu' vicino al Bayern di quanto noi lo siamo alla Juve
> 
> Il Lipsia era in C pochi anni fa, adesso dove sta? A giocarsi la Champions con i bavaresi, per loro c'e' speranza dai. Stessa cosa il Dortmund




Certamente. Però sappiamo che tra arrivare secondi e vincere c'è uno step importante. Basta guardare come il Bayern ha vinto l’ultimo campionato pur partendo ad handicap. A fine novembre il Borussia era a + 9 ed alla fine è arrivato a -13. Praticamente il Bayern ha vinto senza inserire le marce alte.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Agosto 2020)

Mamma mia che umiliazione


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2020)

...e 6...


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Agosto 2020)

ahahahahahaha 7


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Agosto 2020)

rotfl, 7


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2020)

...e 7.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (14 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ahahahahaha e 6mamma mia aspetto il 7o



Siamo in due caro Willy Come godo!!


----------



## Le Grand Milan (14 Agosto 2020)

E sono7!!!!!!! 7 pere per te grande Sheva!!!!!!


----------



## chicagousait (14 Agosto 2020)

Ed è arrivato anche il sesto gol


----------



## chicagousait (14 Agosto 2020)

Voglio anche l'ottavo


----------



## kipstar (14 Agosto 2020)

8


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Agosto 2020)

Squirto.


----------



## IDRIVE (14 Agosto 2020)

8


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2020)

...e 8.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Agosto 2020)

voglio il 9o


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Agosto 2020)

Madonna sto Setien lo seppelliscono stanotte...
Adesso però sono un po' preoccupato per Messi.......


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Agosto 2020)

Che umiliata &#55357;&#56853;


----------



## Le Grand Milan (14 Agosto 2020)

Otto otto otto otto otto otto otto!!!!!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Agosto 2020)

pure sti qua del farça cmq hanno tanta gente a fine ciclo.


----------



## admin (14 Agosto 2020)

8????

Ahahahahahahah


----------



## Baba (14 Agosto 2020)

Domani a Barcellona salta qualche testa


----------



## chicagousait (14 Agosto 2020)

Sperare anche per il nono? Setiem lo lasciano allo stadio, non rientrerà in Spagna


----------



## Le Grand Milan (14 Agosto 2020)

8 pere per tutte le partite rubate per 10 anni.. Fuera!


----------



## unbreakable (14 Agosto 2020)

Forte griezmann..mai capito in cosa è forte esattamente..


----------



## sipno (14 Agosto 2020)

Messi non può nemmeno allacciare gli scarpini a Maradona.
È il barca a averlo fatto grande e non viceversa.

Le sue fortune so o stati Xavi ed Iniesta.

Campione si... ma mai leader


----------



## chicagousait (14 Agosto 2020)

Griezman ha scelto l'anno migliore per fare il salto di qualità


----------



## Djici (14 Agosto 2020)

Non ricordo una simile disfatta in Champions.
Solo Brasile Germania di coppa del mondo e a quel livello. 

Incredibile.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (14 Agosto 2020)

E adesso ridete su Boateng . Boateng campione del mondo, giocatore di grande umiltà che è stato preso per un cogl.. dalla nuova generazione, dal mondo twitter del ****.. Nella vità quando vuoi umiliare qualcuno c'è sempre una giustizia divina. 8 pere raga 8 pere!!!! Una roba mai vista!!


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Agosto 2020)

Una goduria dall’inizio fino all’ultimo


----------



## Goro (14 Agosto 2020)

Che spettacolo incredibile, bravi a non fermarsi ahahahaha

Peccato però, volevo vedere Cuisance


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Agosto 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non ricordo una simile disfatta in Champions.
> Solo Brasile Germania di coppa del mondo e a quel livello.
> 
> Incredibile.



Milan-Real 5-0 anche se era la Coppa Campioni 
Milan Barcellona 94


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Agosto 2020)

Fa sempre piacere vedere il Barcellona e i suoi fans soffrire male


----------



## Le Grand Milan (14 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Messi non può nemmeno allacciare gli scarpini a Maradona.
> È il barca a averlo fatto grande e non viceversa.
> 
> Le sue fortune so o stati Xavi ed Iniesta.
> ...



Ovviamente. Basta sentire parlare Ruud Gullit per capire chi era Maradona.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Agosto 2020)

Appena mollerà Messi, 10/15 anni di oblio al Barca non glieli toglie nemmeno He-Man.


----------



## DavidGoffin (14 Agosto 2020)

Godo, Messi sempre stato sulle palle come il Barca del resto, da sempre. Viziato che pretende di comandare squadra e nazionale.
Cr7 starà facendo salti di gioia


----------



## Le Grand Milan (14 Agosto 2020)

Dopo la Juve, dopo l'Atalanta ci voleva un altro regalo del Dio del calcio. Che risate


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Agosto 2020)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Fa sempre piacere vedere il Barcellona e i suoi fans soffrire male



Quoto, ho goduto di brutto. Però spero che il Bayern non vinca la Champions, non ho nulla contro di loro ma una squadra a tallonarci a -1 è sufficiente, due comincerebbero a mettermi ansia.


----------



## mandraghe (14 Agosto 2020)

Oggi finisce il Barça di Messi. Per aprire gli occhi ai dirigenti blaugrana ci voleva questa scoppola. Inizino a cercare un allenatore decente e non un manichino in balia di Messi, Piqué e Busquets. 

Invece molto probabilmente sceglieranno Xavi e cambierà poco. Ma questa squadra ha bisogno di essere rinnovata profondamente.


----------



## DavidGoffin (14 Agosto 2020)

Ahahahha il tizio su Sky che spoilera il Trono


----------



## David Drills (14 Agosto 2020)

E Gattuso aveva paura di sti qua


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2020)

Sono scioccato, ho appena visto il risultato (non ho visto la partita). A mio padre ho dovuto ripetere il risultato tre volte, tre, giuro. Me la potete riassumere? Io non riesco a crederci.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Appena mollerà Messi, 10/15 anni di oblio al Barca non glieli toglie nemmeno He-Man.



Concordo. Se il problema è Messi alzo le mani, anche se oggi ha fatto schifo.

Comunque da quando hanno vinto l'ultima Champions il barca esce male ogni anno dato che:
2016 escono ai quarti dopo aver vinto all'andata 2-1 e perso al ritorno 2-0 con l'atletico.
2017 prendono tre pere dalla Giuve sempre ai quarti.
2018 la Roma la ribalta vincendo 3-0 ancora ai quarti
2019 il Liverpool la ribalta vincendo 4-0 in semifinale
2020 escono ancora ai quarti perdendo 8-2 col Bayern


----------



## Djici (14 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Milan-Real 5-0 anche se era la Coppa Campioni
> Milan Barcellona 94



Dai tra segnare 4 o 5 gol e prenderne 8...


----------



## sipno (14 Agosto 2020)

Potevamo portare al milan la mentalità tedesca che oggi è il top.
Siamo rimasti con Pioli che non è nemmeno al top quella Italiana.

Grazie Paolo grazie Gazidis....


----------



## Snake (14 Agosto 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sono scioccato, ho appena visto il risultato (non ho visto la partita). A mio padre ho dovuto ripetere il risultato tre volte, tre, giuro. Me la potete riassumere? Io non riesco a crederci.



te la riassumo che al barca è andata anche bene


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Agosto 2020)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Concordo. Se il problema è Messi alzo le mani, anche se oggi ha fatto schifo.
> 
> Comunque da quando hanno vinto l'ultima Champions il barca esce male ogni anno dato che:
> 2016 escono ai quarti dopo aver vinto all'andata 2-1 e perso al ritorno 2-0 con l'atletico.
> ...



Messi è l’unica cosa che li ha fermati, fino ad ora, dal fare la fine delle milanesi degli anni ‘10.

Persino i loro rappresentati lo dicono a chiare lettere che temono di “diventare il nuovo Milan”.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Agosto 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Dai tra segnare 4 o 5 gol e prenderne 8...



Si ma tra un quarto giocato ad agosto ed una semifinale o finale..


----------



## mandraghe (14 Agosto 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Dai tra segnare 4 o 5 gol e prenderne 8...




Si ma 4 e 5 gol di allora equivalgono a 10 di oggi. Allora già fare 3 gol era tanto. Farne 4 e oltre era un fracasso.


----------



## sipno (14 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Appena mollerà Messi, 10/15 anni di oblio al Barca non glieli toglie nemmeno He-Man.



E invece mollare messi significherà rivedere il loro calcio e puntare su qualcosa di migliore.
Accanto a messi quasi tutti fanno peggio.

Messi ce l ha solo il barcellona mi pare eppure non vincono da quando hanno lasciato i 2 fenomeni del centrocampo.

Messi è forte ma sopravvalutato.

Quanto lo vorrei vedere fuori dal barcellons


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Agosto 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non ricordo una simile disfatta in Champions.
> Solo Brasile Germania di coppa del mondo e a quel livello.
> 
> Incredibile.



C'è la Roma che ha perso 7-1 due volte. Una col Manchester al ritorno dei quarti e una proprio col Bayern pochi anni fa.

Però questa del Bayern è più umiliante sinceramente.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Agosto 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> E adesso ridete su Boateng . Boateng campione del mondo, giocatore di grande umiltà che è stato preso per un cogl.. dalla nuova generazione, dal mondo twitter del ****.. Nella vità quando vuoi umiliare qualcuno c'è sempre una giustizia divina. 8 pere raga 8 pere!!!! Una roba mai vista!!



Magari potessimo prenderlo come centrale di esperienza Boateng che comunque ha vita breve ormai al Bayern..ripeto, una società lungimirante vende Romagnoli, prende un profilo alla Fofana e poi si assicura uno tra Thiago Silva, Boateng e Vertonghen


----------



## Raryof (14 Agosto 2020)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Forte griezmann..mai capito in cosa è forte esattamente..



E' forte a farsi la barba (anche se ha meno barba di una dodicenne glabra).


----------



## rossonerosud (14 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Messi non può nemmeno allacciare gli scarpini a Maradona.
> È il barca a averlo fatto grande e non viceversa.
> 
> Le sue fortune so o stati Xavi ed Iniesta.
> ...


In tutta onestà non è che bisognasse aspettare oggi per capirlo. Messi è il giocatore che più gli si è avvicinato ma Maradona resta irraggiungibile.


----------



## sipno (14 Agosto 2020)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> In tutta onestà non è che bisognasse aspettare oggi per capirlo. Messi è il giocatore che più gli si è avvicinato ma Maradona resta irraggiungibile.



Poi non capisco come possa essere lui il capitano che non è assolutamente un leader... mah


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> penso che potrebbe succedere qualcosa di grosso a barcellona nei prossimi giorni, spero non riguardi una squadra italiana



Non credo dai. Prende 46 milioni l'anno Messi, anche se per caso arriva a 40, ma chi glieli da?
Poi come se fosse lui il problema lì dentro...se lo mandano via sono dei malati.


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Agosto 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non ricordo una simile disfatta in Champions.
> Solo Brasile Germania di coppa del mondo e a quel livello.
> 
> Incredibile.



la roma ce ne ha regalate parecchie negli ultimi anni 

man utd - roma 7-1 (2007)
roma - bayern 1-7 (2014)
barça - roma 6-1 (2015)


----------



## Snake (14 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> E invece mollare messi significherà rivedere il loro calcio e puntare su qualcosa di migliore.
> Accanto a messi quasi tutti fanno peggio.
> 
> Messi ce l ha solo il barcellona mi pare eppure non vincono da quando hanno lasciato i 2 fenomeni del centrocampo.
> ...



ma tu stai seriamente parlando di messi in una partita dove hanno preso 8 gol???


----------



## Snake (14 Agosto 2020)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non credo dai. Prende 46 milioni l'anno Messi, anche se per caso arriva a 40, ma chi glieli da?
> Poi come se fosse lui il problema lì dentro...se lo mandano via sono dei malati.



beh non è che lo mandano, è lui che ad una certa potrebbe anche essersi rotto le palle.


----------



## sipno (14 Agosto 2020)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non credo dai. Prende 46 milioni l'anno Messi, anche se per caso arriva a 40, ma chi glieli da?
> Poi come se fosse lui il problema lì dentro...se lo mandano via sono dei malati.



Ma magariiiii...

Se Ronaldo ha fatto male alla Gobba. Messi distruggerebbe l'inter!
In italia messi crollerebbe ed invecchierebbe di 10 anni


----------



## Le Grand Milan (14 Agosto 2020)

Questi qua ci hanno rubato la finale di Champions in 2006. Pensavano dopo la partita d'andata dove avevano stra dominato (con un grandissimo Iniesta e un Ronnie da gala). che al ritorno sarebbe il Carnevale di Rio. Invece è stato il Milan delle grande serate di Champions. Jaap Stam che si mangia Ronaldinho. A centrocampo fu un massacro con Pirlo Gattuso e Seedorf.

Arriiva il gol logico ma l'arbitro Markus Merk fischia un fallo di Sheva inesistente dopo un calcio di punizione giocato con maestria da Pirlo. Puyol cade da solo ma l'uefalona decide di eliminarci. Mi ricordo come oggi , ero piu che arrabbiato? Questo robo mi fece male molto male. Avevamo uno squadrone all'epoca. In finale sigiocava l'Arsenal e secondo me avremo vinto tranquillamente.

Sono contentissimo di questa umiliazione storica!


----------



## sipno (14 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma tu stai seriamente parlando di messi in una partita dove hanno preso 8 gol???



Non è un leader... è sempre il primo che molla quando il barca non gira.


----------



## rossonerosud (14 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Poi non capisco come possa essere lui il capitano che non è assolutamente un leader... mah



Me lo sono sempre chiesto anch'io. Anche perchè non è nemmeno un leader silenzioso alla Zidane. Non è proprio un leader.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Agosto 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> beh non è che lo mandano, è lui che ad una certa potrebbe anche essersi rotto le palle.



Io non ce lo vedo cambiare aria, però mai dire mai. Potrebbe essersi veramente stufato.

Comunque sono anni che non ci si sente, spero che stai bene e che sia tutto ok.


----------



## sipno (14 Agosto 2020)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Me lo sono sempre chiesto anch'io. Anche perchè non è nemmeno un leader silenzioso alla Zidane. Non è proprio un leader.



Ronaldo che a carisma e leadership vale 20 messi non era capitano al real


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ma magariiiii...
> 
> Se Ronaldo ha fatto male alla Gobba. Messi distruggerebbe l'inter!
> In italia messi crollerebbe ed invecchierebbe di 10 anni



What? Ronaldo non ha rovinato un bel niente. Agnelli pensava che bastava aggiungere lui per vincere la Coppa quando intorno gli stessi giocatori non sono più gli stessi di anni fa (non che siano mai stati fenomenali).

Messi all'Inter vince Campionato e se la gioca per la Champions altroché


----------



## Le Grand Milan (14 Agosto 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Magari potessimo prenderlo come centrale di esperienza Boateng che comunque ha vita breve ormai al Bayern..ripeto, una società lungimirante vende Romagnoli, prende un profilo alla Fofana e poi si assicura uno tra Thiago Silva, Boateng e Vertonghen



Ciao caro DMZ come stai? Sono piu che d'accordo con te. Hai ragionissima. La penso esattamente allo stesso modo.
Vivo in Francia e Fofana lo conosco bene. Un giocatore con uno strapotere fisico pazzesco. Velocissimo e quasi imbattibile sulle palle alte. Non esiste nel calcio di oggi aver due centrali lenti.
Ad averne giocatori come Boateng . Noi siamo giustamente contenti del gioco lungo di Kjaer ma i piedi di Boateng sono di tutt'altra natura. Cambi di gioco o palle in profondità da 40 metri con entrambi i piedi. Di cosa parliamo. Un fenomeno


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Comunque forza Bayern. Io non voglio che vinca nessuno dei due questa Champions, perché non voglio un’altra squadra a tallonarci a sei Champions, ma tra il Bayern e il Barca tutta la vita i bavaresi. Il Barca non lo sopporto.



il Uefalona


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Agosto 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Questi qua ci hanno rubato la finale di Champions in 2006. Pensavano dopo la partita d'andata dove avevano stra dominato (con un grandissimo Iniesta e un Ronnie da gala). che al ritorno sarebbe il Carnevale di Rio. Invece è stato il Milan delle grande serate di Champions. Jaap Stam che si mangia Ronaldinho. A centrocampo fu un massacro con Pirlo Gattuso e Seedorf.
> 
> Arriiva il gol logico ma l'arbitro Markus Merk fischia un fallo di Sheva inesistente dopo un calcio di punizione giocato con maestria da Pirlo. Puyol cade da solo ma l'uefalona decide di eliminarci. Mi ricordo come oggi , ero piu che arrabbiato? Questo robo mi fece male molto male. Avevamo uno squadrone all'epoca. In finale sigiocava l'Arsenal e secondo me avremo vinto tranquillamente.
> 
> Sono contentissimo di questa umiliazione storica!



Ricordo anch'io purtroppo quella scena e ti ricordo anche il quarto di finale 2012 con rigore inesistente per la solita simulazione di Puyol. Dio mio quanto lo odio quello schifo umano.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Alla fine le squadre che hanno teriminato prima di tutti il campionato.. le tedesche Lione e PSG sono quelle più in forma



Avrei scommesso il contrario 

Cmq che botta 8 a 2, ma del resto... senza Messi il Barca è un ottima squadra ma a fine ciclo, evidente , e purtroppo queste figuracce capitano


----------



## Le Grand Milan (14 Agosto 2020)

Verissimo caro Fabry cekko. Mi ero scordato di questo episodio. 

Ma ti ricordi del Chelsea Barca a Stamford Bridge con il famoso e vergognoso Ovrebo.

Ti diro di piu, è stata letteralmente inventata l'espulsione di Motta( Barca inter) dopo un piccola mannata sul Nedved catalano Busquets. Senza dimenticare le ladrate ai danni del PSG .


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Agosto 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Verissimo caro Fabry cekko. Mi ero scordato di questo episodio.
> 
> Ma ti ricordi del Chelsea Barca a Stamford Bridge con il famoso e vergognoso Ovrebo.
> 
> Ti diro di piu, è stata letteralmente inventata l'espulsione di Motta( Barca inter) dopo un piccola mannata sul Nedved catalano Busquets. Senza dimenticare le ladrate ai danni del PSG .



Sì ne hanno fatte di ladrate anche se sinceramente ogni grande squadra ne ha fatte (il Real Madrid ad esempio).

Quello che mi scoccia ovviamente è contro di noi in primis.


----------



## DavidGoffin (14 Agosto 2020)

Barca come Juventus, sono cotti e prenderanno Xavi come allenatore forse


----------



## Le Grand Milan (14 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ronaldo che a carisma e leadership vale 20 messi non era capitano al real



Verissimo. Dopo la débacle di questa sera si aspettava che il capitano parlasse con i giornalisti.
No way! è scappato il numero 10. Almeno Piqué ha messo il faccione e ha parlato da capitano e da vero leader.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Agosto 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Ciao caro DMZ come stai? Sono piu che d'accordo con te. Hai ragionissima. La penso esattamente allo stesso modo.
> Vivo in Francia e Fofana lo conosco bene. Un giocatore con uno strapotere fisico pazzesco. Velocissimo e quasi imbattibile sulle palle alte. Non esiste nel calcio di oggi aver due centrali lenti.
> Ad averne giocatori come Boateng . Noi siamo giustamente contenti del gioco lungo di Kjaer ma i piedi di Boateng sono di tutt'altra natura. Cambi di gioco o palle in profondità da 40 metri con entrambi i piedi. Di cosa parliamo. Un fenomeno



Tutto bene mi preparo a godermi il ferragosto, mi fa piacere trovare qualcuno con cui parlare di calcio ogni tanto qui dentro 
Tra l'altro Fofana ha un piedino anche discreto, nulla di eclatante ma si fa valere anche tecnicamente e ha enormi margini di miglioramento. È proprio il prototipo di centrale moderno alla Van Dijk, Koulibaly, De Ligt ecc.

Se ti piace il calcio brasiliano come centrali ti consiglio di seguire nel Brasilerao Bruno Fuchs e Leo Santos.. Anche qui potevamo prendere uno dei 2 al posto dell'incognita Duarte, sarebbero costati uguale o anche meno.

Un altro che mi piace è Lisandro Martinez dell'ajax che ha sostituito proprio De Ligt, anche se lui raggiunge a malapena i 185 cm, è un po' diverso, ma anche lui ha un gran futuro secondo me.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Agosto 2020)

Quest anno in champions Bayern impressionante.

Tottenham 10-3
Stella Rossa 9-0
Olympiakos 5-2
Chelsea 7-1
Barcellona 8-2 (partita secca)

Un dominio come poche altre volte nella storia.

Nota: squadra autofinanziata ad azionariato diffuso.....


----------



## Le Grand Milan (15 Agosto 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Tutto bene mi preparo a godermi il ferragosto, mi fa piacere trovare qualcuno con cui parlare di calcio ogni tanto qui dentro
> Tra l'altro Fofana ha un piedino anche discreto, nulla di eclatante ma si fa valere anche tecnicamente e ha enormi margini di miglioramento. È proprio il prototipo di centrale moderno alla Van Dijk, Koulibaly, De Ligt ecc.
> 
> Se ti piace il calcio brasiliano come centrali ti consiglio di seguire nel Brasilerao Bruno Fuchs e Leo Santos.. Anche qui potevamo prendere uno dei 2 al posto dell'incognita Duarte, sarebbero costati uguale o anche meno.
> ...



"Plaisir partagé" si dice qui caro DMZ. Ho sentito parlare di Fuchs credo che l'Arsenal lo segue molto. Penso che siamo d'accordo sul prototipo del centrale di cui abbiamo bisogno. Con tutto il rispetto per Romagnoli che è un bravo ragazzo, non oso immaginare il nostro capitano gestire la profondità con giocatori come Gnabry Coman e compania bella.

Per prender un esempio lampante: Il vero tassello mancante per il Liverpool di Klopp era Van Dijk. Ha letteralmente trasformato questa squadra con il suo fisico pazzesco e la sua sicurezza tecnica.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Non è un leader... è sempre il primo che molla quando il barca non gira.



ma per favore. messi è il barcellona. si aggrappano tutti a lui in ogni difficoltà. magari lo scambiano con cahlnogluu però in effetti...


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Agosto 2020)

Che bestia Davies


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Agosto 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> "Plaisir partagé" si dice qui caro DMZ. Ho sentito parlare di Fuchs credo che l'Arsenal lo segue molto. Penso che siamo d'accordo sul prototipo del centrale di cui abbiamo bisogno. Con tutto il rispetto per Romagnoli che è un bravo ragazzo, non oso immaginare il nostro capitano gestire la profondità con giocatori come Gnabry Coman e compania bella.
> 
> Per prender un esempio lampante: Il vero tassello mancante per il Liverpool di Klopp era Van Dijk. Ha letteralmente trasformato questa squadra con il suo fisico pazzesco e la sua sicurezza tecnica.



Verissimo, Van Dijk in primis e Alisson in secundis hanno fatto fare quello step da top team ai reds. Non è il nostro caso tuttavia.. Io ne cambierei molti, magari ci scambiamo qualche nome in pvt o in un topic apposito

Sarei felicissimo se arrivassero Fofana e Dumfries/Emerson(Aurier per me è la terza opzione, valida per carità ma preferisco gli altri due)
Romagnoli per quest'anno rimarrà, l'anno prossimo vediamo, prendere il francese subito però per me è una priorità a prescindere.


----------



## Djici (15 Agosto 2020)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> la roma ce ne ha regalate parecchie negli ultimi anni
> 
> man utd - roma 7-1 (2007)
> roma - bayern 1-7 (2014)
> barça - roma 6-1 (2015)



Ma se la Roma o il Genk ne prende 7 non è la stessa cosa se ne prende 8 il Barca... Dai.
Disfatta incredibile. Senza precedenti


----------



## Le Grand Milan (15 Agosto 2020)

Sono del tuo parere. Sappiamo tutti che noi milanisti siamo stati fortunati per tanto tempo al livello di gioco. Siamo dei tifosi esigenti. Giustamente direi. Ma se lavoriamo bene nulla è impossibile. Ti do un esempio semplice: Theo Hernandez che è un terzino sinistro non un centrocampista( cioé non nel vivo del gioco) ha rivoluzionato il nostro gioco grazie alla sua velocità , alla sua potenza fisica. Quindi un Fofana anche se è ancora acerbo ti offre altre possibilità cioé giocare piu alto, avere piu ambizione nel gioco..

Facciamo questo topic in pvt con grande piacere


----------



## gabri65 (15 Agosto 2020)

Queste sono le cose belle della vita. Sono in uno stato di grazia. 'Sta roba è quasi come il sesso.

Il club in assoluto più odioso della storia del calcio, ancora più della juve. Sì, più della juve, perchè i bianconeri non vincono un catzo alla fine.

Questi mafiosi arroganti, maledetti. L'era Messi è finalmente finita. Altro omuncolo degno di questa squadra.

Godo infinitamente. Godo, godo come una bestia. Godo ancora, copiosamente e clamorosamente.

Vi amo tutti, fratelli, stasera è una serata bellissima e dormirò come un bambino.

Godo. Dio Santo, che soddisfazione.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (15 Agosto 2020)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Alphonso già da ora potrebbe considerarsi il miglior terzino sinistro al mondo. Una forza della natura.



Assolutamente d'accordo con te caro Casnop. E da qualche mese che penso che questo ragazzo è il migliore nel suo ruolo. Le sue cavalcate sono impressionante ma ed anche fortissimo nello stretto. Si è bevuto il povero Semedo con una facilità desarmante.
Un giocatore dominante.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Quest anno in champions Bayern impressionante.
> 
> Tottenham 10-3
> Stella Rossa 9-0
> ...



che palle zosimo. Il bayern ha come sponsor società che fanno parte della sfera proprietaria. di che parliamo.
E' praticamente la squadra rappresentante della germania.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Agosto 2020)

Comunque solo il napoli di gattuso poteva uscire con questo barcellona scandaloso.


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Agosto 2020)

Comunque i crucchi non sanno vincere, è acclarato.
Gli ultimi 2-3 gol sono da infami, da gente che non ha il minimo rispetto degli avversari.
Chi ha giocato 5 minuti nella vita a calcio lo capisce.

Auguro solo sfortune ed infortuni al Bayern.


----------



## Casnop (15 Agosto 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo con te caro Casnop. E da qualche mese che penso che questo ragazzo è il migliore nel suo ruolo. Le sue cavalcate sono impressionante ma ed anche fortissimo nello stretto. Si è bevuto il povero Semedo con una facilità desarmante.
> Un giocatore dominante.







Penetrazione a velocità assurda fino all'area piccola, ed assist a Joshua Kimmich, venuto dall'altro lato del mondo a raccogliere la pera matura. Il bello è che questi due giocano così dallo scorso agosto. Il calcio che ci.piace vedere.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Agosto 2020)

Grande Bayern che non si è fermato, fosse stata un'altra squadra sul 3 o 4 a zero si sarebbero messi a fare torello fino al fischio finale.


----------



## Julian4674 (15 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Quest anno in champions Bayern impressionante.
> 
> Tottenham 10-3
> Stella Rossa 9-0
> ...



si certo , con audi e adidas che pompano milioni come se piovesse


----------



## mandraghe (15 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> che palle zosimo. Il bayern ha come sponsor società che fanno parte della sfera proprietaria. di che parliamo.
> E' praticamente la squadra rappresentante della germania.





Julian4674 ha scritto:


> si certo , con audi e adidas che pompano milioni come se piovesse



Audi, Adidas e Allianz, che detengono quasi il 30% del Bayern, nei prossimi 10 anni verseranno oltre 1,5 mld nelle casse dei bavaresi.

Un magnifico esempio di autofinanziamento.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Audi, Adidas e Allianz, che detengono quasi il 30% del Bayern, nei prossimi 10 anni verseranno oltre 1,5 mld nelle casse dei bavaresi.
> 
> Un magnifico esempio di autofinanziamento.



C’è chi, come zio [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION], parla dell’autofinanziamento, e chi, come il Bayern, si gode un lauto finanziamento.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> che palle zosimo. Il bayern ha come sponsor società che fanno parte della sfera proprietaria. di che parliamo.
> E' praticamente la squadra rappresentante della germania.



Non mettono un euro nella societá, se non le sponsorizzazioni a prezzo di mercato, hanno tutti quote minoritarie (9% di Audi, 9% di Adidas, 9% Allianz e 73% dei suoi tifosi) hanno finanziato lo stadio in cambio di una quota azionaria, non stanziano “un tesoretto” con il quale fare mercato, attingono dai loro ricavi e programmano gli investimenti. 

Una societá moderna, che non gode del “vantaggio premier” o della grazia di due fuoriclasse che fanno epoca.

Una societá che deve essere il nostro punto di riferimento.


----------



## mandraghe (15 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non mettono un euro nella societá, hanno tutti quote minoritarie (9% di Audi, 9% di Adidas, 9% Allianz e 73% dei suoi tifosi) hanno finanziato lo stadio in cambio di una quota azionaria, non stanziano “un tesoretto” con il quale fare mercato, attingono dai loro ricavi e programmano gli investimenti.
> 
> Una societá moderna, che non gode del “vantaggio premier” o della grazia di due fuoriclasse che fanno epoca.
> 
> Una societá che deve essere il nostro punto di riferimento.



Ma vai a leggerti i rinnovi di Adidas e Audi e piantala di dire bugie.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma vai a leggerti i rinnovi di Adidas e Audi e piantala di dire bugie.



Già finita la moda Lipsia ora c'è quello del Bayern  che poi che razza di modello è? Hanno speso in estate più di 100 mln per la difesa solo 85 mln per il fratello del terzino che gioca nel Milan.


----------



## Pivellino (15 Agosto 2020)

A questo punto spero si smetta di fare improbabili confronti tra Messi e Maradona


----------



## admin (15 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Audi, Adidas e Allianz, che detengono quasi il 30% del Bayern, nei prossimi 10 anni verseranno oltre 1,5 mld nelle casse dei bavaresi.
> 
> Un magnifico esempio di autofinanziamento.


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma vai a leggerti i rinnovi di Adidas e Audi e piantala di dire bugie.



Beato lui che vive in un mondo tutto suo


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Già finita la moda Lipsia ora c'è quello del Bayern  che poi che razza di modello è? Hanno speso in estate più di 100 mln per la difesa solo 85 mln per il fratello del terzino che gioca nel Milan.



Che peraltro non è nemmeno titolare fisso. Ma come si fa a sostenere certe robe...mamma mia


----------



## Solo (15 Agosto 2020)

Il Barça è praticamente lo United con l'aggiunta di Messi. Lo United è praticamente il Milan con il quadruplo del fatturato. 3 club ridicoli.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Agosto 2020)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> A questo punto spero si smetta di fare improbabili confronti tra Messi e Maradona



.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Agosto 2020)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> A questo punto spero si smetta di fare improbabili confronti tra Messi e Maradona



Scusate ma Maradona quanti anni ad alti livelli ha giocato?!?


----------



## Djici (15 Agosto 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Il Barça è praticamente lo United con l'aggiunta di Messi. Lo United è praticamente il Milan con il quadruplo del fatturato. 3 club ridicoli.



Avatar FANTASTICO


----------



## Le Grand Milan (15 Agosto 2020)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Penetrazione a velocità assurda fino all'area piccola, ed assist a Joshua Kimmich, venuto dall'altro lato del mondo a raccogliere la pera matura. Il bello è che questi due giocano così dallo scorso agosto. Il calcio che ci.piace vedere.



Mamma mia! Un treno senza freni!! Impressionante il primo dribbling dove elimina sia Messi che Vidal. Impressionante per via dell'esplosività ma anche per il rischio preso cioé se perde il pallone parte un contropiede pericolosissimo. Poi sull'umiliazione di Semedo, il ragazzo non si è dimenticato il suo passato da attaccante. Un po come fa Neymar,: mi fermo , piccola finta e subito dopo uno scatto bruciante.

Questo ragazzo mi fa pensare ad un nostro amatissimo ex rossonero , il grande Serginho:
-Stesse qualità ( esplosività tecnica, dribbling devastanti e cavalcate infinite) 
-Stesso percorso un  attaccante riposizionato ( o centrocampista offensivo) terzino sinistro.
Con l'evoluzione del gioco, oggi il Concorde andrebbe a nozze con tutte queste praterie. 

Non so se ti ricordi l'International Champions Cup dell'estate scorsa dove abbiamo giocato contro il Bayern, già le sue qualità erano evidenti. 

*Il calcio che ci piace vedere*. Oui Monsieur!!


----------



## Tsitsipas (15 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma Maradona quanti anni ad alti livelli ha giocato?!?



troppo difficile fare paragoni. Maradona era un assuntore seriale di cocaina, non ha mai fatto la vita da atleta e usciva ogni sera. con lo stesso - folle - tenore di vita di Maradona, credo che Messi avrebbe fatto una carriera alla Alessandro Rosina.


----------

